# Dx for papillary bladder tumor



## kmartinez (Sep 11, 2018)

I am looking for the diagnosis for papillary bladder tumor but I keep coming to dx C67.9. There is no path, and the doctor doesn't mention that it is malignant so what would be the appropriate diagnosis?  D 41.4 ? D30.3 ? 

TIA 
KAM


----------



## drewvinson23 (Sep 11, 2018)

It's a little unclear because your provider doesn't really provide enough information with just "papillary bladder tumor."

I would code this as D49.4 (neoplasm of unspecified behavior of bladder).

From this presentation:

http://www.advanceweb.com/web/AdvertisingPromos/2015/Webinars/ElsevierClinincalSolutions.pdf

"Diagnoses documented as growth, new growth, neoplasm, or tumor without further specification, are coded to D49.  Category D49 classifies neoplasms of unspecified morphology and behavior by site."

In contrast, if the provider simply reported "bladder mass," then I would code it as N32.89 (other specified disorders of bladder).

In your example, the indication that it is a tumor allows us to classify it as a neoplasm.  The unspecified morphology indicates that we don't yet know if it is malignant or benign.

Hope this helps.

Sincerely,

Drew Vinson
CPC
NW Urology


----------



## kmartinez (Sep 12, 2018)

Thank you so much for the great input!! I truly appreciate it and it really clears things up for me. 

 KAM


----------

